# Nurburgring photos



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Now I know a lot won't want to post photos from the Nurburgring for various reasons however I thought it might be of interest to some. Feel free to post your favourite photos of your cars at the famous green hell. Having been there several times I would recommend it to anyone who is mad about cars!

Here are some of my favourites from over the years


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Just found a couple more from my first ever trip


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Always wanted to go, promised myself I would make it over for a milestone birthday...but failed 

Looks so much fun.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

would love to go.......what about a DW Trip in September?!

Nick - how did you do it? ferry or train?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

What's the best car you've driven around there Nick from those that you have driven?

I'm gonna guess the RS was the best but I know how much you love your ST's.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Who took the photos? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

kingswood said:


> would love to go.......what about a DW Trip in September?!
> 
> Nick - how did you do it? ferry or train?


Not sure if still available but few times we've driven over to Disney Paris we went over by Chunnel. Could use Tesco Clubcard Vouchers with some double or triple up in value. Cost £50 odd in cash each time for return trip which I thought was decent. I always thought that's the way I'd do it with a stopover on the way.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> Always wanted to go, promised myself I would make it over for a milestone birthday...but failed
> 
> Looks so much fun.


You should 100% do it!



kingswood said:


> would love to go.......what about a DW Trip in September?!
> 
> Nick - how did you do it? ferry or train?


Funny you should say about a trip in September I am actually planning on going. Let me know if you want to come along. We are always open to have more people come! Have tried to arrange trips on other forums in the past but people always just say they're interested until it actually comes to paying!

We have been via various ways in the past. Our personal favourite and how we go each time now is to go via the Harwich to Holland overnight ferry. We are all within a 30minute drive of Harwich and then it is only a few hours to Nurburg from the Dutch ferry terminal. Yes the ferry costs a bit more but the saving in fuel normally counteracts that, unless you have a car that can do decent MPG :lol:

Plus it is always a good social to meet and greet over a few beers on the ferry :thumb:

Let me know if you're interested!



nbray67 said:


> What's the best car you've driven around there Nick from those that you have driven?
> 
> I'm gonna guess the RS was the best but I know how much you love your ST's.


It would have to be the Civic followed by the Megane. The Civic I took in October last year and it was honestly different level. I am not a fast track driver but even that car made me look half decent. Couple that with it doing 172mph on the Autobahn it is honestly the best car I have ever owned!



pt1 said:


> Who took the photos?
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


There are professional photographers stationed around the track. You just have to find the Nurburgring tourist photo website and then find your car in amongst the other thousands. They cost between 6 and 10 euros per photo usually


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Nick-ST said:


> You should 100% do it!
> 
> Funny you should say about a trip in September I am actually planning on going. Let me know if you want to come along. We are always open to have more people come! Have tried to arrange trips on other forums in the past but people always just say they're interested until it actually comes to paying!
> 
> ...


cheers!

im in Hull so assume I cld get the ferry from here and meet in Rotterdam?

have the weekend off of 11th and 25th in September.......be rude not to start pestering the wife if you was going on one of these dates!


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

kingswood said:


> cheers!
> 
> im in Hull so assume I cld get the ferry from here and meet in Rotterdam?
> 
> have the weekend off of 11th and 25th in September.......be rude not to start pestering the wife if you was going on one of these dates!


Yeah that would work, our plan as it stands is to get the Friday overnight ferry 10th. Then get the ferry back either on the Tuesday or Wednesday after. So effectively it's Saturday the 11th to Wednesday the 15th. Some of our lot probably won't stay for that length of time but on the Tuesday... Spa have public trackday sessions. It is only an hour and a bit from the Ring. Also there is a public session at the GP circuit at the Nurburgring that same evening. There is only a handful of days a year where these are available hence us wanting to stay until the Wednesday.

Let me know what you think :thumb:


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Nick-ST said:


> Yeah that would work, our plan as it stands is to get the Friday overnight ferry 10th. Then get the ferry back either on the Tuesday or Wednesday after. So effectively it's Saturday the 11th to Wednesday the 15th. Some of our lot probably won't stay for that length of time but on the Tuesday... Spa have public trackday sessions. It is only an hour and a bit from the Ring. Also there is a public session at the GP circuit at the Nurburgring that same evening. There is only a handful of days a year where these are available hence us wanting to stay until the Wednesday.
> 
> Let me know what you think :thumb:


cheers will do!

prob split the driving with my mate and ferry is £300 return all in. let us know the accompanying date and costs as they come up!

thanks again


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I can't help but wonder if reps from the insurance companies will have found this thread and be watching for their customers.....


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I can't help but wonder if reps from the insurance companies will have found this thread and be watching for their customers.....


don't worry already thought of that......

mate pranged his car at a track day in the Uk, recovered and unceremoniously dumped in a ditch on the way home - what a terrible accident :lol:


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

slim_boy_fat said:


> I can't help but wonder if reps from the insurance companies will have found this thread and be watching for their customers.....


Absolutely. It is precisely why I put I understand some now wanting to post. For me however, I no longer own any of these cars nor did I have any incidents on track with them.

I personally wouldn't post any photos of a car I currently own on any forum or Internet site on track


----------

